# What do you think of this Ped??



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so i dont really understand pedigrees when i look at one my mind goes all blank..lol...cos i dont know what im looking & dont really understand it..lol..
i seen this ped on a diff website on my m8ts page which this dog is his mates dog & was just wondering if yous could help me understand it..lol...man i feel like a real idiot asking this but its one thing thats always been on my mind & well i thought i better learn about it..lol..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [253360] :: HOBO`S CORCHIZE

this is the dog that the ped belongs to...(R.I.P)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know much about them either but I do notice some Patricks and Tutors dogs way back.. I'm not absolutely sure but he looks to be scatter bred..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm, couple or Rom dogs, mostly names I don't recognize. Kind of scatterbred, but nice looking dogs. Its an okay ped


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

looks decent,at least no bully blood mixed in there,cant comment much other than that.


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know much of the stuff up close in that ped... but the stuff further back looks decent enough. The top and the bottom... Kingfish, Hammonds, patricks and the Alligator.... some good blood in there.


----------

